# Fellow marine hit and killed



## jarhead-usmc (Aug 22, 2005)

Very sad day yesterday, a fellow marine was hit and killed on kearny villa road. I was lucky enough to live when I was hit almost a year ago (suffered a cracked pelvis). I really wish motorists would pay more attention !!!


----------



## jarheadnyc (Oct 16, 2002)

*Sorry for your loss!*

It's a damn shame when you consider all the crazy areas Marines end up, and then his life is cut short on a road bike in CA by a POV. Sorry again for your loss and hope you have a speedy recovery and get back to racing status.
- Semper Fi


----------



## jarhead-usmc (Aug 22, 2005)

They finally released the marine's name today. He was Capt. Patrick Klokow a fellow artilleryman. We served in Iraq at the same time back in 2003. He was in my brother battalion (3/11). He was currently at MCRD San Diego where recruits train at. The pics of his helmet are pretty gruesome. His bike was a Quintana Roo tri bike. Supposedly he was hit from the rear by one vehicle and hit by another which both fled the scene. Then he was hit again by a moving truck and almost by a cement truck(that is what the news is saying but it seems stories always change). Anyways this is very sad and i feel for his wife who is deployed right now(she is a marine also). I hope they catch who did this and they get what is coming to them.

Semper Fi Capt. Klokow you will be missed.


----------



## blurry (Mar 4, 2004)

yeah very sad...i ride that road every so often and it is a very dangerous stretch of road with speeding vehicle, thin bike lanes, and off/on ramps to contend with. They have a possible suspect, a CHP pulled over a mini van close to the accident scene with major front end damage. Crushed hood, bumper, windsheild, even the roof had damage it really looked like he hit someone but innocent until proven guilty. the driver states lumber fell off a truck on the freeway earlier that day.


----------

